# Wheelbarrow Handles



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This turned out to be one of those Saturday afternoon projects. I never thought I'd be making wheelbarrow handles. Who ever does? Anyway it would have been pretty simple to just hotfoot to HD and get an all new wheelbarrow for $45, but that doesn't impress the wife. What does impress her is me beating on my bare chest bellowing out a Tarzan yell. Anyway, it's not always the easy way out that's important. 

This first picture shows the rotted out handles. Other than a straight piece comprising the handle, there is a loose wedge piece fitted under the straight piece, that levels out the wheelbarrow, which also rotted out. The handle/wedge is probably cheaper to manufacture than one single piece.
.








.
The next picture shows one of the new handles. I made them from "Thompsonized" 2x4's. I cut the handle including the wedge out of one piece. I figured this would be more sturdy and have less areas to have gaps that could rot.
.








.
And finally, the whole shebang back together. Thanks for looking.
.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey cabinetman,
I did the same thing 2 summers ago. My ex-wife was moving and offered me our old wheelbarrel, with the handles rotting out. I had some hardwood scraps which I made the handles/wedges out of. Some big leaf maple and some pieces of cherry sap wood. PITA but what the heck?


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice job on the grip end of the handles, did you use a lathe ? If I remember right, those handles are about 5 ft long, most lathes aren't that long.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks good!! I also did the same thing a few years ago. Extended the useful life of my old wheelbarrow. I used a Surform rasp to form the handle ends.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Give it a nice paint job, and a couple of racing stripes, and you're off to the races. It is a lot more satisfying to repair something than to just go out and replace it , isn't it.

Gerry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Woodchuck1957 said:


> Nice job on the grip end of the handles, did you use a lathe ? If I remember right, those handles are about 5 ft long, most lathes aren't that long.



The handles are 60". I used a spokeshave and a low angle block plane for the shaping.


----------

